# Too much rolling without striking?



## Mike Hamer (Sep 11, 2009)

Do any of you think that there could be such a thing as 'too much' submsission rolling without implementing strikes? i.e, whenever you roll its just for submissions without strikes, then when you get into a real self defense situation the addition of strikes is too much, and your skill sets crumble because maybe what worked for you before.. is now useless because you dont know how to make it work while being hit.

Or maybe your a firm believer that a good strong skill set will work regradless of strikes or no strikes?

Just wondering, let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike Hamer said:


> Do any of you think that there could be such a thing as 'too much' submsission rolling without implementing strikes? i.e, whenever you roll its just for submissions without strikes, then when you get into a real self defense situation the addition of strikes is too much, and your skill sets crumble because maybe what worked for you before.. is now useless because you dont know how to make it work while being hit.
> 
> Or maybe your a firm believer that a good strong skill set will work regradless of strikes or no strikes?
> 
> Just wondering, let me know what you think!!!


 I think that if you're working toward self defense, it's a good idea to incorporate strikes.  There are definitely positions that aren't a good idea to get into if a person can hit you in the face.

You make a good point, but I don't like getting hit and I'm not training for self defense, so I'm not all that concerned about it.


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike Hamer said:


> Do any of you think that there could be such a thing as 'too much' submsission rolling without implementing strikes? i.e, whenever you roll its just for submissions without strikes, then when you get into a real self defense situation the addition of strikes is too much, and your skill sets crumble because maybe what worked for you before.. is now useless because you dont know how to make it work while being hit.
> 
> Or maybe your a firm believer that a good strong skill set will work regradless of strikes or no strikes?
> 
> Just wondering, let me know what you think!!!


 
IMO, I think that you should gear your training to your needs.  If submission tournaments is your interest, with no striking, then that is your focus.  Of course if its SD, then yes, I feel that strikes should be added in.  I'd also suggest bringing in some weapons into the mix as well.  Badguy has a blade or stick, you attempt a disarm or control while standing, that idea goes south, and you find yourself on the ground, struggling for control of the weapon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2009)

*I think you have to train in multiple ways*.  If all you ever do is strike while grappling then your submission skills may not develop as well.  Conversely if all you ever do is submission grappling then you may have some issues when strikes happen.  

*I think first you need good ground movement*.  That is essential.  Once the movement is ingrained then you need to practice submissions and be very technical about it and become fluid in your submissions.  Once you have a smooth skill set with submissions then you add in the striking aspect and the defenses against the strikes and walla you have a more complete skill set.  I feel this is the best order as I think the submission skills are harder to learn if you already have striking involved and that it is easier to bring the striking in later after the movement and submission skill sets are effective!  Just my 02. 

For pure personal protection you need to be able to function on the ground with *submissions* and *strikes* and the implementation of *weapons*.  Also you need to have a mindset to get up quickly if anyone else is around as being on the ground and getting pounded (or stabbed) by your opponents friend is definitely not a good idea.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 15, 2009)

I always find it refreshing to add strikes into rolling. It's nice to change the game up a bit.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Sep 16, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *I think you have to train in multiple ways*. If all you ever do is strike while grappling then your submission skills may not develop as well. Conversely if all you ever do is submission grappling then you may have some issues when strikes happen.
> 
> *I think first you need good ground movement*. That is essential. Once the movement is ingrained then you need to practice submissions and be very technical about it and become fluid in your submissions. Once you have a smooth skill set with submissions then you add in the striking aspect and the defenses against the strikes and walla you have a more complete skill set. I feel this is the best order as I think the submission skills are harder to learn if you already have striking involved and that it is easier to bring the striking in later after the movement and submission skill sets are effective! Just my 02.
> 
> For pure personal protection you need to be able to function on the ground with *submissions* and *strikes* and the implementation of *weapons*. Also you need to have a mindset to get up quickly if anyone else is around as being on the ground and getting pounded (or stabbed) by your opponents friend is definitely not a good idea.


 

That was a great answer, thanks!


----------

